# P 228 Gone?



## MAN WITH A GUN (May 24, 2007)

I was told there are NO MORE P228's being made!

I can find USED ones around BUT, which of the NEW SIG models comes close to being the 228 these days?

I have the need for speed. :mrgreen:


----------



## scorpiusdeus (Feb 7, 2007)

The P228 is still being made I believe, but for LE only. There are still new P228's around, but it will take some looking.

The P229 is rumored to be almost the exact same gun, but I can't say for sure as I've never shot one.

I own a P228 and it is a work or art.


----------



## Vom Kriege (May 5, 2006)

What is the difference between the 228 and the 229?


----------



## SigZagger (Aug 16, 2006)

The 228 and 229 are very simular. The 229 is slightly heavier because the slide is milled from a solid block of steel. The 228 slide is stamped metal. Both slides are designed/shaped differently regarding looks and the size of the rear serations.


----------



## stormbringerr (May 22, 2007)

*228*

the 229 is about the same as the 228 only 2 oz. heaver and metal is thicker in certain areas of the gun.


----------



## banjoman (Nov 13, 2007)

Yes, there are new 228's around. I think Ray's Sport Shop in NJ had one not too long ago. Seems to me they wanted about $800.00 for it.


----------

